# April 2005 2ww Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home and updated list..........

Loads of luck everyone,

vja 24 Mar  
loubielou 25 Mar  
Rachel. 25 Mar 
ClaireB 25 Mar  
Claire R 25 Mar  
rsmit02
loonydumpling 26 Mar 
buzz 26 Mar  
chocolatelover 30 Mar  
longbaygirl 1 Apr  
KK 1 Apr 
andy99 2 Apr  
OJ 2 Apr 
Nicola K 4 Apr 
kone 5 Apr 
Fats
Rainy Day 5 Apr
Megan10 6 Apr 
Azz 6 Apr 
debbiea 6 Apr
Itwillhappen 6 Apr
aggy 7 Apr 
murtle 7 Apr 
Lilly30 7 Apr 
poppins 7 Apr
EMC 7 Apr
Bex 8 Apr  
alicat 8 Apr 
angie72 8 Apr  
Lisa-anne 8 Apr  
anne_7 11 Apr
Yorkshirelass 11 Apr
aliso1 12 Apr
yved33 13 Apr
joe71 14 Apr
Sicknote 14 Apr
kayse 14 Apr
Samson 16 Apr
KirstyJane  16 Apr
amandamc 18 Apr
natalie34 20 Apr
rach.uk 21 Apr
Debbie C
Jules1 21 Apr
Laura35 21 Apr

Much love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

PUT ME IN FOR THE 14TH PLEASE, although af is due on sunday so if we can make it to then we've got some hope..


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

KK ~ really sorry to hear your news....take care,

Welcome to Eileen, Kayse and Yorkshirelass......look forward to your posts and hope everything goes ok for you 

Sicknote ~ welcome to you too, lovely to have you here with Gizmo and Gonzo, loads of luck hun  

Andy ~ many congratulations.....fab fab news

Nicola ~ hope you get some better news tomorrow (((hugs)))

Kone, Fats and Rainy Day ~ good luck for tomorrow   

Take care all.....much babydust to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Ju ~ everything crossed for you


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks for your support, dreading tomorrow.   , please   

Will let you know how I get on.  Off to bed now to try and get some sleep as didn't get much last night. 

Good luck for the girls testing in the next few days.     

   for us all.

Nx


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

well I'm testing on Fri supposedly but I'm getting really bad AF pains so I'm feeling a bit down at the moment it just seems so unfair as AF is due tommorrow fingers crossed its doesn't arrive  its so hard this 2ww i was fine last week but today its killing especially as i feel so rough its just not fair i hope we last out as we had such a good cycle fingers crossed we make it to Fri


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Lizzie, thanks for your earlier message.  As an update, my testing date is, I think, 14th April if you want to add me to the list.

As I have said before, the support on here is fantastic.

Good luck to you all.

Kayse


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Kayse.....all done


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladybirds,

Just wanted to wish Kone, Rainy Day, Megan, Azz, Debbiea, itwillhappen all the best  

  
  
  

Anne


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Morning all

Hope we have some    today.

I had a really bad night last night watched precious babies at 11pm, off course then that's was all I was thinking about all night, think I had about 3 hours sleep, with the 'am I', 'aren't I' routine.
Gonna have an early night tonight.

How's everyone else doing?

Take care
Joe


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

good luck to everyone. Ali I had no implantation bleeding of any sort and got a BFP.


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

hi everyone.

Well i had a BFN.  AF came at the weekend. Totally devastated.

Good luck to everyone who's testing and congrats to all with BFP's.

Amber


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Joe,

I too watched the Precious Babies programme last night and like you I didn't sleep well ... had the same sort of fears in my mind.  I'm also due to test around the same day as you.  Good luck for the rest of your 2ww and to everyone else who is testing very soon.

Kayse


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amber ~ so sorry hun.....can only send you many hugs and all the very best for the future,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2005)

Please can you add me. I had 1 embryo put back, 2 cells on Saturday 2nd April. Have to test on the 16th.

It's our first time, as you can imagine, we are on tender hooks at the moment.

Good luck ladies


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

no sign of af but sure she is on her way
katex


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Amber and Kate
I send you a thousand hugs and am so sorry xxxx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Andy

Just wanted to pop in and say a big congratulations.

Hurray for BACC!!!

I've been in Bath this morning - had my first scan -   so far so good!

When is your first scan booked for?

I'm so sorry to everybody who has tested BFN's - my heart goes out to you all.

Kim
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Amber & Kate so sorry, dont give up hope  

Welcome samson, it's great on this site.

Kayse, my DH think I shoudn't watch programes like that, but I find them so interesting, as I can relate to everything they are going through. I'm addicted to discovery health.  

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, lovely day again.  

Amber & Katre, sorry for your BFN.  
No doubt I'll be joining you later today after my phone call.  Not holding out much hope.  

Anyway I'll let you know how I get on.  

I too am addicted to discovery health - seem to enjoy torturing myself!

Hope everything is going well for the other ladies on 2ww.

Nx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have just got a low positive result of 11 and given the fact that I am still bleeding the doctors tell me that the most likely result is that I am miscarrrying.   I have to test again on Friday to be sure what is going on.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, so sorry for you, this happened to me on my 2nd cycle - my hcg results were 26 , they warned me it probably wouldn't go onto be viable and a few days later I started bleeding, was heartbreaking after all you go though to get that far.  I really do empathise.  They tried to cheer my up by saying "at least you got pg" - yes for their statistics it looks good!

Anyway here if you need to chat. (((hug))) Nx


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Feeling really low today  , I'm not very optimistic that the treatments worked and I'm only on day 7 since ET!!

I've got loads of symptoms including really really sore boobs, there that sore I can only lay on my back in bed!! I've also got loads of spots and I've been getting mild AF pains on and off today as well, I'm sure that most of these are side effects from the cyclogest!! But is it normal?

Does anyone know how long after ET implantation happens?

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## Shi (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Amanda

Don't feel too low!  I heard implantation happens day 5-6 or so, and if you look on the other threads in the past a whole lot of girls got loads of symptoms and there is no rhyme nor reason for any of them.  Some do some don't.  Someone on one of the other threads said, you really can't read too much into symptoms, so relax (easier said than done!) and take good care of yourself!!!

Shi


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Girls

Wonder if I can join your thread, I am due to test on 16 April, and Hospital test on 18th - I couldn't wait till 18th so they have said I can do it on the Sat.

I had ET on Friday 1st April    This is our 3rd and final attempt at IVF for a child number 2.  yes I am afraid I am being greedy and would love a second.  But we have had to decide this will be the last one!  Plus I ain't getting any younger.

The 2ww is doing my head in all ready.  My main problem is I am trying to remember what I was like in the 2ww that worked.  Something's I can remember, like getting constipated early on - which hasn't happened (yet) so have already written the little darlings off as not having worked!

Anyway hope you don't mind me barging in and joining your group.

Kirsten


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Afternoon Girls.

A big welcome to Samson & Kirsty. 

 and thinking of you to Amber & Kone.

Rainy Day - sorry to hear your sad news hang in on there hun.

 for tomorrow to Megan, DebbieA & ITwillhappen.   

Sharon - Did you test early or are you going to hang on till Thursday?   

Amanda - Implantation can happen anytime between 6-10 days, but I like you have also got very sore boobs and feel like AF is on it's way, have been having stomach cramps for 5 days now, but trying not to look into it too much as everyone seems to get the same symptons wether they test negative or positive.

Joe - Yes your right they defo left the best to last on precious babies last night - can't believe that they put it on so late, it was so sad and also couldn't sleep thinking about what's going on inside of me. And like Nicola also addicted to Discovery Channel I think your right Nicola we enjoy torturing ourselves.

Good luck everyone else.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Kone and Amber, i'm so sorry. I know excatly how you feel though , got a bfn today too. I couldn't wait till thur. I'm a bit numb at the moment(mentally and phsically,can't feel mouth, just been to dentist) I'm a sucker for inflicting pain on my self! I think i kinda mentally prepared myself over the past few days but you still live in hope, don't you. No AF yet but its on its way, all the pain, sore boobs etc.  Talk to you soon girls and best of luck to anybody testing.

ps. i'm also addicted to discovery health. Thought i was the only one. Usually end up crying into my cereal every bloody morning!!


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
no lisa i havent tested going to wait till thurs still got headaches but no cramping or sore boobs not sure what to think 

sorry for the girls who have just got BFN
good luck to anyone else testing soon
luv sharon


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Don't post very often so hope you don't mind me tagging along!  

Sorry to hear about those with bad news recently   

Im day 6 now and just don't know what to think really.  Had cramps a few days ago but they seem to be going a bit.  Trying not to analyse things too much   It ain't easy though.  Was a drama queen y'day   had to ring my brother in law to ask him to get the bin out for me as it has to go down a step and my DH is away working.  Felt a bit precious but it was heavy.  Anyway he was good and he came round!  You're frightened to do anything.

Take care everyone.
Luv
YL x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Rainy Day, i went through the same thing in November, I know exactly how you feel. Take care babe xxx  

lily sorry about your bnf too, have you tested too early?

Amanda keep your chin up hon.

Welcome Kirsten

Good luck tomorrow to Megan, DebbieA & ITwillhappen    

Any new yey Nicola??

Take care all
Joe


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, just to let you know I had another negative today.

Both DH & I are devastated, feel so much pain and grief.  This was our 4th & final cycle.

After 3 misc and 3 eps, 4 cycles I feel totally drained of it all now and in need of some time out and rest, try and enjoy life for a change instead of feeling so bloody miserable and out of control with it all.

I often wonder what I have done in life to deserve so much pain, after a nasty childhood, I honestly believe that someone has set a curse on me.

I have my wonderful DH, he's been my rock, but he needs support to and he has no-one to turn to but me.  No-one understands how he feels, it's hard for him.  I often feel as tho I have let him down.  But he knows how hard I/we have tried to get our baby.

I'm extremely blessed to have a DS from previous marriage, I know how lucky I am.  DH loves him as his own but we both know the icing on the cake would be his own child.(he has none of his own, but the yearning is just as strong to have another child, people wrongly believe because you aleady have one, that it doesn't matter, but it does and all the pain and heartbreak we have gone through proves how much we desperately wanted one.  (hope not to offend anyone on this point).  Some people also believe that because our angels were never born, that they did not exist in the first place.

I have lost quite a few friends over the years due to my circumstance - been too much for them to handle, but it has shown who my true friends are.

I'm extremely thankful to you all for your support throughout all this.

Hope you all find your dreams.

Nx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Nicola I'm so sorry for you & DH, my thoughts are with you both, I know nothing we say will help the pain, try and stay strong and take care of yourselves. All my love Joe xxxx


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Really sorry to hear your sad news Nicola. I really do feel for you its heartbreaking when we all put so much effort into our treatments.  Take care of one another.    

The pressure really is awful on treatment.   In our situation which is my DH had the snip at the tender age of 27 so with it being purely MF all my friends/family just assumed that it would work first time and it didn't! I had a feeling it wouldn't be so simple.   Now people have been telling me about such and such who it worked for second time and I now feel under tremendous pressure again!!   You just want to tell everyone its good news don't you.  You feel you're letting people down.    Im scared to death of failing!  It doesn't help when my mum (bless her) keeps saying in front of us she wants to be a grandma!  What's everyone else feel?


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Nicola
so sorry for you and your DH i wish you all the happiness in the world with what ever route you decide to take i feel the same as you this will be our last time and we are lucky to have our DD but it dosen,t take away the pain hope you will soon beable to enjoy life again
              take care luv sharon


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls, God its addictive this isn't it!!! I tested a little early. Was meant to hang on till 16dpo but did today 14dpo.If no sign of AF on thur, I'll test again before i ring clinic.

Nicola, i've just read your message and i'm so sorry. Id does make you think whats it all about doesn't it

Yorshirelass, I get it all the bloody time. I don't know if you agree with me here but this what i think. When you start going out with someone seriuos, everybody starts asking when there's going to be a ring on your finger. then they ask when the date for wedding is and when your going to give them all a day out. And what stunned me was the minute i was married everybody asked when i was going to start a family which at the time was the last thing on my mind. I got it from young and old people. Family parties are starting to become a pain cause it never stops. But i've started to say this to people and you can actually see their brain working and realising i'm right, that people wish you life away and expect you to go along with the normal thing that happens and god forbid you don't, they start asking questions, which i think are very personal. I never ask people these questions, probably cause i know what its like to get them all the time. But it doesn't stop there, because i can see it happening to friends who have kids. They get asked when there going to give the child a brother or sister and god forbid they have the same sex child cause they get asked if there going to keep trying till they get a girl or boy whichever the case may be!!! Then they get asked if there going to go again when they might be perfectly happy with a small family.  I'd be very happy with one because i don't think i could go through this whole process again. But then i have people tell me you say that but after a while you would like to go again. So you see it never, ever stops, no matter what stage of your life your at! Ok, i'm going to go now because i'm starting to waffle again. But let me know if you agree with me on this girls!


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Amber and Kate big hugs to you both

Lilly have fingers crossed for Thursday.

Rainyday fingers crossed for Friday.

Know how you's are all feeling, take care.

Lilly totally agree with everything that has been said.  If I ever manage to have a baby it will be an only one, and you will probably get asked the question, why you not having another one.  I really feel it for my Mum and Dad not seeing a grand child from me as my Mum will be 75 this May. 
I have never told DH family that we have been having fertility treatment for 16 months sometime I feel bad and then other times you just do not need the added pressure of people asking you all the time.  

ALi


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Forgot to say,

Feeling a bit down today feel as if AF is on her way.

Sometimes you could just scream!!!!!!!!!!


Ali


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Lily, i know exactly what you mean.  There's a guy at work who I chat with when I see him every 6 months and its the first thing he asks me every time and my heart sinks when I see him as I know what's coming so I say no not yet and he replies oohh you've been married a while don't you think you should get cracking and I say well we're still on the first page of the book and try and laugh about it .  Thing is I've said that line for about 2 years now! What can you do as you don't want to pour your heart to everybody you know!


----------



## Bex (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi,
Not sure if anyone can help. I had to go into hospital yesterday morning with severe abdominal pains which they have put down to wind. I am going back to see Dr at clinic this afternoon as i am concerned about amount of swelling, i'm huge.
I've done a clearblue digitial this morning that says pg and when i took it out both lines are the same depth of colour, although this does measure 25 hcg so not sure whether that's good or not.
It was a really long cycle this time with follies not growing enough and whilst they only retrieved 10, there were over 20 including the small ones.


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
hope everyone ok
Nicola hope you are feeling abit better hun 
well due to test tomorrow very nervous feel quite normal no AF symptoms or any other symptoms 
not really sure what to think still feel negative keep thinking the cyclogest maybe delaying AF can that happen 
well good luck to anyone else testing soon
                   luv sharon


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Nicola

So sorry to hear your news.   You and DH  are wonderful strong people who will get through this dark time. Look after each other  

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Nicola,
I was so sorry to see your news. You must be devastated. I will be thinking of you at this awful time.

Bex,
I am no expert but I wonder if you have OHSS as a rsult of all the follies. Have you called your clinic for advice? Loads of congrats on the BFP!

Aggy,
Loads of luck for tomorrow  

We had ET on the 23rd too but I tested today. Sadly it was a  . I am now wondering if I went a day too early but I don't think it would make any difference at this stage. We are terribly upset and a bit numb. This process has such an overwhelming effect on your life for so long and in the end it's all over in a minute.

We will be back but I need a break to be 'normal' for a bit!

Love and good luck to all,
MeganXXXX


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi
To all of you who are sure that AF is going to come any second during 2ww (as I did) see the following website.
http://www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp

xxxx and hugs to all the BFN's


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies  thanks to everyone for your support.well yesterday was a black day i was convinced it was going to work this time.me and dh havent even talked about it i cant bring myself to.i didn't even ring the clinic i figured they would work it out for themselves if they didnt hear from me.to top it all my niece decided to visit me yesterday to tell me shes pregnant ( only my mum knows about tx).my sister in law is due in three weeks and my avon lady came round last night and yes she is pregnant BABIES EVERYWHERE!!! god has a strange sense of humour.sorry this is all about me.thanks again for your support i cried last night reading all the posts that were for me.
good luck to all testing soon  to all the other katexx


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been back to share my news, it was a BFN so for those of you sharing bad news I'm sure you understand the gap.

Nicola and KK, my heart goes out to you both, be strong and look to the future, good news is on its way, I can feel it in my bones!

Andy - big big congratulations, slightly jealous but VERY chauffed for you.
Take it easy.

Thanks for the journey and support, it has been a godsend and I'll be back on the next cycle to share twinges and signs...

xxxxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls hope you are all doing ok.

Well only 2 days to go and have still got really bad AF symptoms am sure it's gonna be a BFN!! This wait is unbearable, feeling really depressed.

My hearts goes out to Kone, Nicola, Megan & OJ xxxx

Loads of   &   to Sharon, Murtle, Lilly30, Poppins & EMC for tomorrow.                  

Lisa
xx


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi OJ what a pooh... you sound really positive which is great and I am sure it will be good news next time xxxxx Andy


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Andy,
I'm sure it will too, gonna have a strong word with the embies, I'm not standing for any of this non sticking business  

xxx


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Dear Everyone.

Thankyou for all your messages of support, it seriously does help when a person is feeling down   so thanks again.

I'm really sorry about the other BFN's this week all i can say that the hurt gets better and positivity starts coming back so hang on in there. I have been so down these past few days but i can't just stop everything wish i could... i still have to go to work and i still have to be there for DH too as he is for me so life goes on rite? There is always this emptiness but we can all only try, it will work one day i promise !!!    

To all those testing GOOD LUCK  hope you all receive your BFP's   

I will be back as i have 2 frosties that await mummy so hopefully if they get through the defrost etc i shall be joining you again on my next cycle. 

Take care and keep the dreams going because they will come true one day   

take care

Amber
xx


----------



## Bex (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi Megan,
thanks for your reply.
I've been in to see the Dr today and he's took bloods for OHSS & also to check for infection. He suggested admitting me but I'd rather be home resting, my mum came with me too. (I hadn't told her this time round but ended up ringing her Monday in agony and having to spill the beans).
Just waiting for blood results now and to go back on Friday for check-up and official pg test.


----------



## rach.uk (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi please put me in for 21st

Thanks

Rach


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just to say lots and lots of    to all those who have had   results, I do know what its like, although I'm sure that doesnt make any of you feel any better.

I'm now on 8dpt and I'm absolutely dreading a negative result, I'm not being tested at the hospital until the 18th (21dpt) which is a week Monday, although I've been told that if its failed then I'll get AF around day 14 pt, which is probably the beginning of next week, I just know its going to arrive while I'm at work which is the worst place ever for it to happen!! 

Also do any of you know how soon after ET you can do a pregnancy test, not that I will it will just nice to know, also I'm on Cyclogest so I'm not sure if this would affect the result or not?

Off to work now my last night until next Monday, so I'll have a nice rest over the weekend!!
Take care everyone
Love Amanda xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi
All so sorry for all the BFN big hugs to you all.

It's about time for some BFP's to cheers us all up.

Feeling very tired today, woke up at 5 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep, I'm only on 6dpt so I know it's gonna get worst as test date nears.

Having a few stitch pains today, backache has stopped thank good, and so have AF pains.

Hoping for some good news for those who tested today and those tomorrow good luck

Take Care
Joe
xxx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls, Well its def a BFN as got AF today. Not even too upset as i knew yesterday anyhow. I've to see the doc in clinic end of the month to check my cervix. In another post i was asking did anybody have a hard time getting IUI procedure done cause i found it extremly painful and was hoping it was a one off or a flustered nurse! She wants to rule out any other complications before we go any further. So i'm having a cycle free of treatments and i have to say i'm quite happy about that as you all know that 2ww is a killer.

Aggy- best wishes for tomorrow   
I'll be thinking of you and everyone else who's testing tomorrow or soon. Keep positive girls!!!
Talk to you all soon, Lilly  xxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,  Thanks everyone for your kinds words and support.     for all with bfn, sp depressing.

And lots of   to you all waiting still.

I've decided to make an appt with my gp to refer me to my consultant on the NHS, I refuse to have to pay to get some answers as to what could have gone wrong - in my opinion they should offer this anyway. Going to ask for immuniology/rhesus factor bloods - get them paid on the NHS, after paying £16000 I think they can do that much for us.

Took today off work - tho had to book it as holiday ( thanks boss!! - wouldn't know what to put on my sick form??) , strangely enough all I've done all day is cook and bake cakes?  One of my fav hobbies so kinda took my mind of things for a while - Dh was up at 5am, having a moment to himself - just feel so sad for him.   

We'd already booked our summer hols - going to Cuba - went last year it was lovely so off there again  , also looking to go away to New York for New Year....so we have some things to look forward to for the rest of the year, which will take our minds of things a little. Looking forward to doing some of the stuff we've been missing out on recently -     - it consumes us so much we forget how to live sometimes as normal people.

Hope all your dreams come true.  

Nx


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Just wanted to say sorry to hear the bad news Lily    Take care.

Nicola - glad you have some things to look forward to.  That always keeps you going and cheers you up.   Hope you get some answers soon from the tests.  Its always worth trying anything -  I work at a hospital (for my sins can't get away from the place!) and know that from experience that anything is worth a try.

YL XX


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi everyone
just to let you know my test was a  half expected it really but it still dosen,t take away the hurt 
had to explain to my DD she was upset but she felt better when i told her she would get spoilt being the only one 
anyway thanks for all the support i have had from you guys and good luck to those who got BFP,S and anyone testing soon 
not sure where we go from here now this has taken up so much of our life over the past 13yrs i think this will be the end of the road for us we are lucky to have our DD and if its meant to be we have only one then so be it i think you can only take so much it has to come to an end
            thanks again luv sharon


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Sorry to hear your news Lilly, Megan and Aggy.  

Same result for me I'm afraid.   Was as I expected. I started spotting at the weekend and AF started Tuesday. Clinic still wanted me to test anyway. 

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Debbie C (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi girls!
Can I join you? Having ET this afternoon! Dreading the 2ww as not very good at not doing anything!

Take care!

Debs xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Sharon and Murtle my heart goes out to you both, thinking of you at this sad time  Be strong xxxx

Welcome Debbie - good luck 

I'm testing tomorrow am really nervous as got really sore boobies and still got period pains!!!
This 2ww is a nightmare.

Love and best wishes to all
Lisa
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kirsty and Rachel.....big welcome to you both 

Debbie ~ hope its all going well for you this afternoon....good luck,

Oh theres been so many BFN's......many hugs to you Lilly, Megan, OJ, Aggy and Murtle. Please take good care of yourselves....wishing you all the very best 

Kate ~ hugs to you too.....so hard to have to deal with all the babies around too. Really hope it's you giving people your good news soon,

Nicola ~ thinking of you and your DH.....hope you get some answers too. 

Good luck to those testing soon,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All

So sorry for all the BFN, it so unfair, take care of yourselfs  

Lisa Anne, Bex, ange72 & alicat, good luck for tomorrow.

Love and hugs to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi All

So sorry to those girls who've had their negatives - Aggy and Murtle.

Praying for some good news soon with some BFPs.  The month started off so promising!

YL x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Sharon & Murtle -sorry about your news.

My AF arrived with a vengeance today - I always find my first period after treatment is more heavy and lots more painful so suffering today - back to work today and really don't want to be here.

Anyway good luck to all the other girls.

Nx


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Today is not a good day for me, I feel like its all over, have got so many AF signs that I don't see any other result than a  !

Have been so upset, theres been a few tears as well  

I've still got my sore boobs (although think this is a side effect from the Cyclogest), but for the last couple of days I've been getting mild AF pains with a little back ache, I'm only day 9dpt but I dont feel very positive! I've not had any sort of implantation bleed either which I think is another bad thing!

I know I'm probably jumping ahead of myself, but I seem to be comparing all my symptoms with how I was when I had my IUI and my OI, which is probably completely different, but they all ended in failure so I feel that this one will to!

Anyway sorry for the moan, lots of    to everyone
Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Amanda

I had no implantation bleeding and had AF pains- but still got a BFP. Please do not lose hope.



Choc x


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Rainy Day,

Just to say good luck for tomorrow, and also to say that I'm also on Cyclogest but at my clinic its 1 in the morning and 1 at night until either you get your AF or a positive pregnancy test, then if its the latter you have to continue until day 77!!! I know every clinic is different just thought you'd be interested in my situation.

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

rainy day, good luck for tomorrow.

amandamc, dont worry, AF pains are a sign of pregnancy too, I had them when I had my BFP, and I'm having them now so I'm quite glad to be having them. hang on in there.

Well I cant believe I'm half way through, only one more week to go. cant wait, but then when the day finally comes you're scared to do the test in case it's a Neg. (we cant win)

Take care
joe


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Test date for me 21st of April.

Please can I join your list.

3rd time lucky I hope.

Good Luck to everyone on here.

Jules.


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi All,

Please can I also join the list - test date 20th April for me.

Here we go again.......

Natalie xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Evening girls,

Hope you are all doing ok.

Welcome to all the new 2ww  

Joe - Thanks for your good wishes for tomorrow think I am gonna need them, really feel like I am going to get AF, feel sick at the thought of doing HPT in the morning!!!! 

Amanda - chin up hun I know this is the hardest bit of the TX - it's like torture.


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the 2ww, had ET today and test date will be 21st April.  Hope you don't mind if I join this thread too.

I'm trying to be positive at the moment but I'm sure this will change over the next couple of weeks.

Laura x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Laura welcome to the longest 2 weeks ever! there lots of support on this site.

Lisa-anne, we need a positive, fingers crossed hon.
let us know how you get on.


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks joe71.

Lisa-anne - good luck for tomorrow.  thinking of you.

Laura


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Joe & Laura, you are so right Joe we defo need some more positive's, there hasn't been many lately - it's such a cruel and sad world   

Welcome Laura - this site is fab you get loas of support which you really do need on the dreaded 2WW.

Loads of   to us all

xx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls, Just wanted to say i'm really sorry to hear about all the BFN's. God, whats happening. We need a few positive's don't we. Hopefully there on the way. Good luck to anyone testing and welcome to the new girls

Lilly xxx


----------



## angie72 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello all, 

Sadly, it's a BFN for me too, knew yesterday really when   AF arrived but the test confirmed it today   

Will try again and hopefully have better luck next time.  Good luck to all others testing soon, definately time for some positive news I think!

luv Angie


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

So sorry Angie, take care of yourself, and never give up hope

Joe
xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry to read your news Angie.   Look after yourself.

Good luck to all those testing today      

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning Girls,

We are so shocked but got a   today, can't believe it.

Feel so happy in one hand but then feel so sorry for all of you that got  

Thanks to all you girls for your support, I couldn't have got through the 2ww without it.

Lots of love   and   to you all.

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

That's excellent news Lisa-anne - well done and  

I'm sorry to hear your news Angie. 

Laura x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa, thats fab, at last a BFP.
Gives hope to the rest of us.
Enjoys the next 8 months!!      

Love Joe
xxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

Congratulations Lisa.  You must be so chuffed.

Thinking of you all with bfn - I've been on autopilot the last few days been into work when really didn't want to go.  It's starting to hit me/DH now the consequences of it all and the dreams we dared to have for a short while.

Nx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS LISA 

Fantastic news. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I really feel for you NIcola. I wish I could make it better for you. I hope you and Dh find comfort from each other.

lots of love 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Bex (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi,
I'm really sorry for those of you who have tested negative, we all know what it is like.
For the 1st time we have just had a firm positive at hospital and have booked for a scan on 21st - I don't think its sunk into my head yet.
With regards to the bloatedness and pain they have said it is mild OHSS and possibly a water infection, just got to keep an eye and make sure it doesn't get any worse.
thanks
Becky xx


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa and Bex!!


Chocx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

well done Lisa anne
about time we had a BFP
              sharon


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

its a   for us having a break till June then doing one more iui and seeing how we get on with that


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well and coping ok.

Alicat - sorry about bfn.  A kick in the teeth, enjoy the time out together.

Thanks again for all messages of support, does help knowing people understand what we're going through.

Nx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27010.0.html


----------

